# faire le tour du sujet



## danalto

Salut, WR!  Du film Agathe Cléry. Agathe parle avec un homme, è un colloquio di lavoro. Lei è stata da poco licenziata dall'azienda per cui lavorare prima.

AGATHE                        	
J'ai pas exactement démissionné, non, on s'est séparés à l'amiable.
KADER                         	
Pourquoi ?
AGATHE                        	
Oh ben parce que j'avais le sentiment *d'avoir fait le tour du sujet*
AGATHE
Non ho esattamente dato le dimissioni, è stata una separazione consensuale.
KADER
Perché?
AGATHE
Oh, beh, perché (???)

Grazie!


----------



## nestore

Salve!
Il senso è: esaurire le aspettative. Da quello che capisco, Agathe ha avuto l'impressione di aver già visto e detto tutto, di non aver più nulla da fare in quell'azienda, di non avere più stimoli.

Ora bisognerebbe trovare una buona traduzione 


Nestore


----------



## danalto

nestore said:


> Salve!
> Il senso è: esaurire le aspettative. Da quello che capisco, Agathe ha avuto l'impressione di aver già visto e detto tutto, di non aver più nulla da fare in quell'azienda, di non avere più stimoli.
> 
> Ora bisognerebbe trovare una buona traduzione
> 
> 
> Nestore



Bene, ero arrivata alla stessa conclusione! Grazie, Nestore (poi posto la mia soluzione)


----------



## Ruminante

Beh... io l'avrei capita in modo diverso, cioè mi sembra perfetto come ha tradotto Nestore "faire le tour du sujet" = "aver già detto tutto" ma io la vedo nel senso di "trattare a fondo la questione, averne parlato già troppo". In fondo è stata licenziata, non ha deciso da sola di andare a fare altre esperienze. Magari si era stufata di parlarne, e ha tagliato corto, preferendo una soluzione amichevole.
Era stomacata, insomma, visto l'andazzo non le andava di parlarne piu'. Puo' succedere a tutti, ci si sente nauseati e si preferisce perdere dei vantaggi, pur di troncare subito la discussione.
E' solo un'opinione, intendiamoci !
Salutoni e buon lavoro


----------



## danalto

Grazie a tutti, ragazzi!


----------



## DearPrudence

L'interpretazione di Nestore è totalmente giusta in questo contesto. Però non posso aiutarvi per una traduzione 
Qui:
*"faire le tour du sujet" ~ "faire le tour de son métier"* (ne plus rien apprendre, s'ennuyer,...)


----------



## Ruminante

Bene, allora il senso è chiaro, ero sulla cattiva strada !
Per la traduzione, danalto, hai già trovato qualcosa ? Facci sapere perfavore.
Che ne direste di "avevo la sensazione di non aver piu' niente da imparare lì" ?


----------



## danalto

Ecco la frase intera, con la mia versione 


AGATHE	
Oh ben parce que j'avais le sentiment d'avoir fait le tour du sujet. Et puis je pense que même s'ils appréciaient mon travail, ils étaient pas mécontents d'y voir une nouvelle tête...
AGATHE	
Oh, beh, perché ho sentito che ormai il rapporto si stava esaurendo e che, anche se il mio lavoro era comunque apprezzato…erano alla ricerca di nuova linfa.


----------

